# My build starts tomorrow- help?



## FIVEPOINT7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, so here is what I'm wanting to do. I've had a couple freshwater tanks before, and they just aren't exciting anymore. So I'm going to start my first salt water tank. After looking around for several days and doing a ton of research, I've decided that I want to build a FOWLR tank designed around a lion fish. What I need to know is what I should feed the fish, what is compatible with it, whats the minimum size tank I should get if I only put him in it, etc, etc. basically I need to know everything. I know I need to let the tank cycle, put about 1 lb of live rock per gallon in the tank, I'm also planning on using a sump that I'm going to make out of a 20G long tank, use a protein skimmer, and a couple of powerheads. Is there anything else I should have? I want to use live sand as the tank bottom, but I don't know how much I should use, if I should use anything with it, etc. Any info would be helpful, and if theres anything I should use in addition to what's listed, I would also like to know that too. Thanks to anyone that helps out!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

FIVEPOINT7 said:


> Okay, so here is what I'm wanting to do. I've had a couple freshwater tanks before, and they just aren't exciting anymore. So I'm going to start my first salt water tank. After looking around for several days and doing a ton of research, I've decided that I want to build a FOWLR tank designed around a lion fish. What I need to know is what I should feed the fish, what is compatible with it, whats the minimum size tank I should get if I only put him in it, etc, etc. basically I need to know everything. I know I need to let the tank cycle, put about 1 lb of live rock per gallon in the tank, I'm also planning on using a sump that I'm going to make out of a 20G long tank, use a protein skimmer, and a couple of powerheads. Is there anything else I should have? I want to use live sand as the tank bottom, but I don't know how much I should use, if I should use anything with it, etc. Any info would be helpful, and if theres anything I should use in addition to what's listed, I would also like to know that too. Thanks to anyone that helps out!!


Saltwater Fish Aquarium Setup
And the answer to your fish question. And I would not put him in anything less than a 6' long 125g tank, they get quite big.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/just-curious-81805/page15/#post880231


----------



## donald22 (Nov 27, 2011)

FIVEPOINT7 said:


> Okay, so here is what I'm wanting to do. I've had a couple freshwater tanks before, and they just aren't exciting anymore. So I'm going to start my first salt water tank. After looking around for several days and doing a ton of research, I've decided that I want to build a FOWLR tank designed around a lion fish. What I need to know is what I should feed the fish, what is compatible with it, whats the minimum size tank I should get if I only put him in it, etc, etc. basically I need to know everything. I know I need to let the tank cycle, put about 1 lb of live rock per gallon in the tank, I'm also planning on using a sump that I'm going to make out of a 20G long tank, use a protein skimmer, and a couple of powerheads. Is there anything else I should have? I want to use live sand as the tank bottom, but I don't know how much I should use, if I should use anything with it, etc. Any info would be helpful, and if theres anything I should use in addition to what's listed, I would also like to know that too. Thanks to anyone that helps out!!


Hi, you get dwarf lion fish that would live in a smaller tank, Wouldn't reccommend for a newbie though difficult to get them eating dead food, they are also poisionous to touch so you would need to be careful when you put your hand in, don't need a sump with fish only tank.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Check these guys out: Lionfish
All of them except the Volitans and Russels can go in 50g. The smaller ones like the fuzzy dwarf could go in a pretty small tank, but it would probably get really agressive. A lion is not a fish I would suggest to be your first ever saltwater fish. I'm sure you already know they are poisonous, but there can be issues with getting them to eat. If you can't get them weaned to frozen food, live food can get expensive. As said before if you're going with a FOWLR tank you don't really need a sump, unless you want it purely for more water volume and aesthetics (so you don't have to see the skimmer, heater, etc)


----------

